# As anybody really been charged by a pig???



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

Seems like every time pig hunting comes up everybody knows some body that knows somebody thats been charged by 300lbs boars that wanted to eat them. I haven't been around for ever but i been hunting pig since a early teen. Every time i encountered them on foot they wanted no part of me. maybe i just smell that bad. I realy want to hear true first hand storys of somebody being charged.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

One time!! She really didn't want anything to do with me. I walk right up in the big middle of about 30 they were all around me. I stepped in between a sow and some piglets. One and only time 
James 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

I caught a baby pig one time, that was a big mistake! The mom and a few others charged me.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes, this hunting season, walked down to bow stand before daylight. Snuck into stand and could hear something 30 yards away towards feeder. I hit feeder with light and there were 20 or so of big nasties. They saw the light and charged, running me up the ladder. So yes, they will charge. I think in a group there is a better chance than walking up on a few.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Pig charge if provoked,threating their young , in a trap, or corner period .


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Check youtube, plenty of proof there.


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

I made the mistake of shooting a pig at the feeder and didn't wait to go retrieve it. When I got close to the kill I could hear an upset pig huffing and puffing about 10 yds away at night. I had my .357 mag with me as well and was ready to use it incase. The hog dashed about 8 yds in front of me passing the sendero. It was too fast to even try to get a shot off. The pig did not rush me but def. had my adrenaline flowing. The pig was also about 3ft tall. 

Another time I was walking through the sendero that had javelinas feeding on corn. Usually they just run off when I walk up close, but this time they ran a little and came back. One of them was chomping his jaw 4 yards away from me and just stood there. I wasn't worried since I had a loaded .45 Acp pointed right at his head. He backed off, but it sure was a close call.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I have been around more hogs than most folk in my life and I have been charged twice, once by a boar and once by a sow with piglets. They will run 99.9% of the time. The sow was easy to explain, she was defending her young uns, but I have never figured out why that boar charged me that evening at dark when I climbed out of a tree and hit the ground, he sent me right back up that tree. There was corn on the ground and I think he was running me off his corn, only thing I could think caused it. Usually, its a sow with little ones. When you hear them teeth clackin watch out.


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

One time i was in a bar and had one charge me, but that is a whole other topic.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

was it a sow?


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

what about contact anybody every been swiped? I am not picking just curious. I have provoked a few to get angry but either had my hands on them or were in a trap.


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

uncle dave said:


> was it a sow?


yep


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

I was sittin in ground blind over lookin a road I had corned and could hear some rustling in ceder tree in front of me thought it was armadillo and not minute or so later bout solid 250lb boar ran straight for the blind and just missed it at the time I was only 12 or 13 you talk about scared to death heart bout jumped out of my chest


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I've never been charged per say but I have been in a few uncomfortable situations before. I stepped out of the truck one time and when I got to the front bumper the brush around me came to life. Pigs scattered everywhere and one ran into my legs. I wouldn't call that a charging, more like I was in the line of flight. It was just getting away from danger.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, I shot one between the eyes with my bow while it was charging me. Had plenty of other times too.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

they been chargin us since the days of ole yeller


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

my wife got charged. she went into a big trap to start dragging out the dead ones and she went to grab a piglet and it jumped up and ran behind a tree. she grabbed her pistol and shot it and it charged her. she kicked it away and it came back then she kicked it again and the third time it came back she pulled some kind of matrix move and in one kick, jump, draw and shoot she screamed "quit chasing me" i was outside of the trap laughing so hard i couldnt get any video or pictures...she was mad at me for sending her in there to begin with...

brian


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well ya see it was almost closing time and I was at this joint. Ya outta seen her but being late I ALMOST took her up but I passed..


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Many times they really hate when you run off with two piglets in your hands!

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Well ya see it was almost closing time and I was at this joint. Ya outta seen her but being late I ALMOST took her up but I passed..


Thats funny rite there...I've been up 2 trees in the past, both times it was pigs that was bayed. Been charged by pigs in a large trap and while in a pen several times...WW


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Twice. 

When I was a kid my dad spotted a large group feeding in a field, we walked through the brush a few hundred yards and popped out only to find the hogs had moved toward us and we maybe 15 yards away. 3 behemoth sows and a bunch of mid and small sized piglets. I put the scope of my youth model .243 on the largest sow's head and pulled the trigger, bullet went through the hip of a piglet that must have jumped in front. Sow went down and piglet's hind was anchored and squealing while spinning around in circles. Pigs were everywhere and my dad was unloading buckshot rapidfire, the two big sows died within feet of me and there were middle sized pigs strewn all over the place when it was over and both of us were out of ammo. At some point there were more pigs that came in from behind us as well. We refer to this incident as The War of the Pigs because of the gunsmoke and dust that filled the air after it was finished. 

2nd time, very large boar eating corn in the road. Dad and I again scooted through the brush way down and popped out probably 30 yards out. Dad shot that hog broadside in the chest with his 7mm mag and it spun around and came straight at us. I jumped behind my dad and he put another bullet in it's head and it died sliding up to him only a few feet away. That was an impressive shot. 

I my adult life I've shot a sow and had the boar of the herd remain in the brush growling but he did not come out. Made me angry, never wanted to kill a pig so bad in my life but no way was I crawling in the thick stuff to find him.

EDIT: There was also another incident where dad shot one in a field after again sneaking through the brush, it turned and ran toward him but we decided it was just trying to make it back to it's trail.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Used to walk around the lease terrified of pig attacks. Everyone always spoke about being charged by a hog. Guys carried big side arms etc, etc.

The more time I spend out in the field - the more I'm of the belief that they want nothing to do with you. They'll run every time - just give 'em room to run.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I had a 150 pound sow want a piece of me one morning and she was serious too, no bluff to her. A 230 grain JSP from a Model 29 S&W solved the problem but I did miss the first shot lol...I was a tad bit in a hurry to get back to the house to change my pants. 

TH


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Well ya see it was almost closing time and I was at this joint. Ya outta seen her but being late I ALMOST took her up but I passed..


Been there too. Kicks Club when it was in Freeport. !troll!


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

My grandmaw kept a sow in a pen....we thought it was great fun to run across the pen and have her chase us....untill she caught one of us...not me thank goodness cause the next stop was the emergency room for many stitches in my cousin's leg. End of game>


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well it was a while ago and there was this big ole boar in the pen. He was really upset , face all busted up charging the pen. I was gonna let him out since none of us wanted to fool with him. that pig was long and tall and stink wow he was bad. I decided that I couild open the gate and if he came after me I could jump on top of the pen but after looking at the pig he was so long and tall I knew he could get me. Opening the gate was another story. The trip rope was inside the pen which I had to get to pull the gate up. Now that was fun reaching into that stinking pen and the pig trying to get my arm and me. Banging on the pen rite across from me just after I would pull my arm out. Finally got a stick to get the rope out. So I opened the gate and ran for the truck. Now there was three guys in the truck telling me what to do (naturally) Well when I opened the gate I took off for the truck and Jesse Owens (olympic champion) from a while ago couildnt catch me. Pig was out in a flash too. I made it to the truck on the opposite side from the pig and jumped in. Now the guys were screaming because the windows were down and keys off and that pig couild put his front feet in the window of the truck.Grown men screaming. They couldnt raise the windows. At the last minute the pig hit the door on the passenger side of the truck and hauled arse. Now the driver shoots at him with a 22. Last I saw of him he was running over the hill. True story..


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Never had one charge, but had one that clearly was p!ssed enought to have done so. No idea why.

Was hog hunting, just walking down a clearing, when I heard a big time angry pig just screaming. I stop as the sound gets closer, and she just walks out into the open about 15 ft away letting everyone in the woods know how mad she was. She was about 180-200 lbs or so...a big ol gal.

I shot her before she saw me, and from her mood, I'm glad I did.

And no, I'm not talking about an ex-wife.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice storys guys. Seems most all of the storys ended by the pig being shot. has anybody ever ran across a charging pig with out a gun or bow?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well when I was getting the pig out of that pen I had no gun or bow or knife or big stick or rock just my blazing speed Ha


----------



## Mr.Warsaw (Jun 12, 2004)

In 2009 I shot a 150 pound boar behind the ear 30-40 minutes before dark. He dropped on the spot, kicked twice and then game over. Went back to camp, called the wife and said i was gonna be a bit late since I had a hog to clean. I drove back to my feeder, reversed up under the feeder (20 Min later). I reached down to load him up and he came after me teeth showing, growling and all. I grabbed my side arm on instinct a 357 and fired 3 times at point blank range, only hitting him on the last shot in the top of the head. Went back to camp , drank a beer, threw my underware away, and cleaned the hog. I had hit him in the neck, and he was still bleeding out when I went to grab him. He was good eating, but cost me a pair of hanes...


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

No, but I had one try to crawl in the back of a pickup. I was hunting from the truck tower and saw the hog walking down the road toward me. I had killed a pig the night before and apparently this one smelled the remains and put his front feet on the back bumper trying to look into the back. After a couple of minutes, it walked off. I won't shoot a mentally retarded pig.

But they can hurt you...a farmer friend had a big sow bite him in the leg, breaking the bone.


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Been hunting them for about 23 years and have never had one for say charge me other than one in traps trying to get away. Walked into a barn one night after what I thought were ***** and low and behold after walking into the barn with the lights off and 22 loaded with super colibris i turned on the flash light for a second to turn it off again to transition to my 45 long colt becausewhat i thought were ***** was a whole pack of hogs. Had one brush my leg with its body after the shooting commenced but i believe. He was just trying to get out of the barn. Javelinas are another story, we went into the field behind my friends house when we were about 13 and i was a proficient varmit caller armed with Benjamin pellet guns and one bear bow and 2 arrows. Started calling and 10 minutes later hear something in the brush. One friend insisted me blowing the ole trusty weems call again upon bearing something in the brush and a pack of about 10 javelinas break out of the brush and the guy with the bow drops the bow and is waiting in the tree for us. We spent close to an hour in that tree before they left. We never let him carry the bow again.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Nice storys guys. Seems most all of the storys ended by the pig being shot. has anybody ever ran across a charging pig with out a gun or bow?


Now why would you bet anywhere without a gun or a bow?



TH


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

Got a scar to prove it. I had a few to many though or I probably wouldn't have been so brave. ( or stupid )


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Man these hogs are some ferocious animals. There like a mini Hippopotamus on roids! Sorry I just had to...

When I was a kid I had a sow run towards me when I grabbed up one of her pigs. It squuealed and she came running. She stopped about 10 yards from me and I gladly let her pigly wigly go.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Easter morning when I was nine years old. I went into the hog lot next to my aunts farm. There were 30 or so hogs in the field and tons of babies. My sister's wanted to pet one. So over the fence I go (in my church clothes) and caught two. As I was headed toward my sisters I heard them coming. They caught me before I could get to the fence. I had three big sows all over me...I was punching and kicking for all I was worth. They finally let go me, but not before totally destroying my suit!

Next time; I had bow shot medium size boar and it looked like a double lung job. It went down once about 50 yards away, but got back up and walked off. I went and found the wife in her tree, told I had one down. So off we went. I was tracking and she was keeping up with the last blood. She seen the hog ahead of us, she tried to get my attention, but being hard of hearing, she had to yell at me. That put him on his feet and he came right at her. Before she could pull her 44mag SuperBlackHawk it jumped up on her and knocked her down. As luck would have it she landed in some vines and couldn't pull her pistol because it was tangled up in the vines. She was screaming and kicking. It finally got off her and ran...but not before she popped it with that 44mag. 

She ended up breaking a small bone in her hand one-handing the big wheel gun. But all's good! She has whopper of story to tell!


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Find a pure blooded Russian and they will change direction on you from several hundred yards away to come find your butt!

Better have something to kill it with.

John


----------



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

The only time I have beed charged is when hunting with dogs or in a pen. Never seen a hog even act like it wanted to charge any other time. I have several friends who have been cut, but they all were catching a hog by hand to change him. I am sure it happens from time to time, but I think their reputation is worse than they really are. I think every time someone hears one grunt in the woods, they were charging.


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

Was **** hunting with dogs about 25 years ago. I had a 6mo old walker puppy on a leash and we were headed to a group of dogs that were treed. We had to cross a deep creek so we found a spot to slide down but couldn't climb up the other side. We walked down the creek about a hundred yards or so and came on a sow with a bunch of pigs as we rounded a corner. When I got a light on her, all of her hair on her back was standing up and she was walking our way at about 40 yards. I eased down and unleashed the puppy who was going crazy. The dog ran at the sow and we ran the other way. About an hour later the puppy showed up unharmed. Sorry I missed the show, but there was not enough room in the bottom of that muddy creek for all of us..


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

apparently a my buddy shot one yesterday when it charged his 7 year old sister... I do not know if she egged the pig on but I highly highly doubt it


----------



## boss11 (Nov 18, 2010)

I snuck up on a pack of 7 pigs while hunting. I got off my mule, walked about 40-50 yards up on them and had one that was not too happy about that. Believe me, they will charge!


----------



## pigdog (Mar 31, 2012)

*Yes absolutely, they will charge and be ready*

I gotta chime in here. Sometimes on purpose and sometimes it happens because we are just in the way but either way it can be hairy. When we were kids we used to sneak into caves on Catalina Island in the S Channel Islands off Calif coast and grab shoats (stupid) when the adults were out and about. We learned to run away fast because their squeals would bring every adult pig in the area running towards that sound to defend the young (not just the mama). I would drop the piglet and scale the nearest tree and watch as many pigs came and started chopping their cutters (sharpens them). Occasionally the cave we approached would be full of pigs of all sizes and they would wake up and chase us down the entrance trail thru cactus-which my mom would kindly remove from my jeans covered legs asking what happened again. I of course didn't tell her!

When I got older and started hunting, our dogs chased a nice sized boar down a small canyon right towards us which jumped into a 5' deep x10' wide hole with 3' of water and an oak tree growing from the middle. As I didn't want to hurt the 4 dogs I jumped in with my knife to dispatch him. Dogs were being thrown 10 or 15 feet outta the dark hole and when I tried to grab his hind legs he turned and came after me with his choppers. I had nowhere to retreat as the walls of the hole were too high, eroding and muddy and I was wading in waist deep water so I went for the upper spine and neck with my blade to slow his attack tlll I was able to get the knife behind the submerged shoulder and dispatch him. 3/4 of the dogs ended up at the vet. The old boars rear molars were separated aging him over 7-8 yrs. Despite his age, if I hadn't been hired by the land manager for feral animal control I would have let that mean old boar loose to continue to sow his oats.
Another time as I walked along a ranch fenceline on the public land side of one of my favorite spots in San Luis Obispo, CA I spotted an appx 250 lb boar rooting about 50 yards inside the private land. With a crosswind at my back I quickly tried to get downwind in case he crossed over to public land. Knowing that pigs have relatively poor eyesight but can detect movement I tried to move as fast as possible while staying low and stealthy which caused me to lose sight of the boar. As I emerged from my stalk I found that he had moved alot closer to the fenceline and I was directly in front of him perpendicular to the ranch fence and he noticed me and was alert. Typically this particular herd would drop into the alfalfa and disappear at any hint of human but they had just harvested that field and instead of running he became curious about what I was. All of a sudden he ran aggressively straight towards the fence and I dropped down low think oh sh#+ I knew I shoulda left this AR15 on the truck and brought the slug gun! Not wanting to wound a pig on either side of this ranchers fence because I knew the foreman and always bragged I would rather lose a pig as poach one (it woulda been a face/forehead shot and probably wound but not a good kill shot) I squatted as low as I could sitting there hoping he would go back to plowing. But no, he came thru the fence charging me again until I jumped up and yelled at him and scared him away. I almost needed to change my shorts after that because I nearly crapped my pants.
I have had times when the dogs were chasing pigs towards me in the open or thru brush tunnels and had to jump outta the way, seen a small 120 lber harge my partner while bow hunting for his 1st time and he stuck it in the forehead with an arrow as I had told him plenty danger charging pig stories. Very credible 2nd hand accounts- my former boss-a biologist from our FAR team-had 2 close calls once from a small pig with extremely long sharp choppers running between his legs from the dogs and another after all of the company's dogs had been beaten down, wounded bad and lost their will to bay or catch the boar turned on him and chased him on top of a rock where he defended himself with a Kbar. My main hunting partner in Hawaii who has harvested an estimated 3000 plus pigs with dogs n knife including 25 or more big boars with over 3.5" chops in the last 2 yrs alone (very credible honest guy) told me about a time when he was in a similiar situation-all dogs down or lost their will to fight and the boar attacked him so he defended himself with his rubber booted foot and the pig was biting it. He said he wished he had a gun or spear along for that reason.
Yes they will charge in case you want more proof here are some amazing vids I found several years ago and never get sick of:











Stay sharp out there bcuz no matter how many times you've been around them you never can predict a wild animals behavior.


----------



## pigdog (Mar 31, 2012)

*A few more excellent vids of pigs that did charge....*

Heres a few more, one great example of how a herd responds with a defensive attack towards a guy and his dog while they has a hawg caught. 




Another of a group of guys walking up on a brushed up huge boar who surprises them all with a surprise charge (also a change the shorts event). Pls note the dangerous "almost shot my buddy" reckless reactive shot from the guy. 




Definitely an example of what NOT to do if your hunting partner is near the line of fire. But stay frosty out there they definitely do charge!!
And some danger is our business comedy:


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

In my experience, when free they have always scattered and run away...now cought in a pen type trap is another story. Some of them seem much more aggressive when cornered or trapped, other just keep trying to find a way out. Having one charge towards me and stand in the middle of the pen 'daring me to come in' happens frequently in my experience.


----------

